# Let Indian military train in northern Australia



## Vikrant (Aug 26, 2016)

This will be a good thing.

---

Australia should give the Indian military access to Darwin and key training ranges in the far north as part of a deepening of defence ties to counterbalance the rise of China, a leading think-tank says.

The report by the United States Studies Centre at the University of Sydney also says Australia should let India use its military airfield on the Cocos Islands for maritime surveillance and reconnaissance.







Let Indian military train in northern Australia, leading defence scholar says


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 27, 2016)

Why do they need to go to Oz to train?

Don't they have deserts of their own to train in?


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 28, 2016)

Did you read the article I posted? It does explain your question. Here is a direct quote from the article:



> Washington and New Delhi are due to sign in coming days a landmark deal giving one another access to their own military facilities, such as air bases and naval ports.
> 
> "This really opens the way for an Australian-Indian equivalent," Dr Brewster told Fairfax Media.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Aug 29, 2016)

Australia will have to work outside its “normal comfort zone” of security partnerships to engage with India as a major partner in the Indian Ocean and Southeast Asia, according to a new report which identified key areas like maritime security for further cooperation.

A report titled ‘Australia, India and the United States: The Challenge of forging new alignments in the Indo-Pacific’ released this month by the US Studies Centre at University of Sydney, has suggested Australia to adopt a new approach towards India.
The report said the relations between the two nations, which were seen as ‘the odd couple’ of the Indian Ocean, were changing and evolving recently.

...

Australia needs to work outside comfort zone with India: report


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 27, 2016)

That is a yes from me.

India is a democracy, they are a freedom loving people who see the world much like us Aussies, sans the drunken fun. 

And they can teach us Aussies how to save for the future.

Yes, lets train with, and learn from, that glorious rising democracy known as India.


----------

